# Anyone have there cats on Clomipramine??



## diamondpaws (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello

I have just put my cat on Clomipramine a week and half ago, due to anxiety, hair pulling self mutilation etc... She is 12 years old. I am told this drug takes about 3 weeks to really work.

My kitty isnt herself right now.... And I am hoping this is just temporary while the drug is kicking in. I was told by the vet that it will change. 

I am wondering if anyone on here has put there cats on this?? And what your experinces were/are??? 

I am going to try Feliway to, I have heard some good stories about by some of our clients


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't help you with Clomipramine, since neither of my girls have been on anti-anxiety drugs. As for Feliway, you'll likely find that its effectiveness varies with the cat. I used Feliway when I first adopted Abby, because my other cat, Muffin, was very stressed. Feliway was highly effective for Muffin. She would often sit by the plug-ins and you could literally see the stress drain out of her. That said, I know other members here have had no success with Feliway. So, it seems as if Feliway can be a bit of a hit or miss.


----------



## diamondpaws (Jun 27, 2010)

Susan said:


> I can't help you with Clomipramine, since neither of my girls have been on anti-anxiety drugs. As for Feliway, you'll likely find that its effectiveness varies with the cat. I used Feliway when I first adopted Abby, because my other cat, Muffin, was very stressed. Feliway was highly effective for Muffin. She would often sit by the plug-ins and you could literally see the stress drain out of her. That said, I know other members here have had no success with Feliway. So, it seems as if Feliway can be a bit of a hit or miss.


Thanks for the advice  I would love if the feliway worked on my cat and she didnt need medication!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Have you tried any other herbal-type remedies, such as Rescue Remedy? I haven't (since I had success with Feliway), but I know other members here have had success with these if/when Feliway didn't work.


----------



## diamondpaws (Jun 27, 2010)

Susan said:


> Have you tried any other herbal-type remedies, such as Rescue Remedy? I haven't (since I had success with Feliway), but I know other members here have had success with these if/when Feliway didn't work.


Yes I acctually have Rescue Remedy and ive tried it a couple times and it didnt seem to do much but make her super mad at me for spraying it in her mouth lol! I may try it again, for a longer period of time if these pills dont work... I really would rather a herbal remedy over having my cat on drugs.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't think Rescue Remedy is sprayed in the mouth, I think it's supposed to be added to water bowl, but have no idea how much for what quantity. I'd be mad too if someone sprayed it in my mouth!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Although Rescue Remedy can be sprayed or applied via dropper directly into the mouth, that is likely the most difficult/stressful way to use it. It can also be added to a cat's food or water. Adding it to the food is normally the best way, since a cat will usually eat all of the food put out (and thus receive the full RR dosage), but might not drink all of the water left out.


----------



## diamondpaws (Jun 27, 2010)

Susan said:


> Although Rescue Remedy can be sprayed or applied via dropper directly into the mouth, that is likely the most difficult/stressful way to use it. It can also be added to a cat's food or water. Adding it to the food is normally the best way, since a cat will usually eat all of the food put out (and thus receive the full RR dosage), but might not drink all of the water left out.


Thanks! I will try this after I have let these meds run a full course. I am hoping these meds to start to work... But really who wants there cat on Meds for the rest of there lives.


----------



## Viljaana (Oct 6, 2010)

My Ghost was on Clomicalm, when he move in. He clearly got some serious issues (separation anxiety, stress disorder etc.). That's why he moved in with me, to be on more quieter environment. At his previous home, he had been peeing, teasing the other cats etc. and made the life intolerable.

At my place I was able to quit the medication (which was the plan). I'm not saying that is wrong medicating a cat - on the contrary you should do what ever you can to ease your cat's stress, but it just didn't suit Ghost. The meds made his very sleepy and lazy and he had stopped washing himself. It was terrible thing to watch.
The symptoms came partly back every time something disturbed him, so I cleaned pee and poo on beds and sofas, and listened his whining.

Still Ghost got 11 happy months with me, before his kidneys suddenly failed. He might be gone, but never forgotten.


----------



## RuledByMiso (Aug 17, 2010)

diamondpaws said:


> Hello
> 
> I have just put my cat on Clomipramine a week and half ago, due to anxiety, hair pulling self mutilation etc... She is 12 years old. I am told this drug takes about 3 weeks to really work.
> 
> ...


I'm just wondering how you made out with your cat and Clomipramine? I had to put one of my cats on it about 3 weeks ago. I was really nervous too at first, but it was obvious that she needed something to help her out (she wasn't grooming, her appetite was decreasing, and she was withdrawing in to herself). For the first week I felt like it was a huge mistake because she was so sleepy and groggy, but my vet told me that would happen. She said to try it for 4 weeks and see what happens. I have to admit, I'm really pleased with the results. She's a much happier cat now. The goal is to not have to keep her on it long term and we're not really sure how long she will need to be on it, but for now I'm pleased with how she is doing. Every day I see a difference and I feel like I have my best friend back :smile:

Hopefully you've had good results as well!


----------

